# Is butter bad for a dog?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus managed to get a stick of butter off the counter and down his gullet before I could fish it out of his mouth. Is it bad for him other than the potential for messy poops?

He's getting so big - this was in the middle of the kitchen island. Apparently now the whole island is in play now. :doh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, he is a big boy! i would just really move fast when he asks to get outside! other than that i am useless...sorry!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No he should be fine "Kali" is our resident butter thief. Other then a little messy stuff for a bit he should be fine.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you! The little stinker...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Ash said:


> No he should be fine "Kali" is our resident butter thief. .


Biscuit is our "butter thief". I learned to keep the butter dish w-a-y, w-a-y, w-a-y back on the counter. He gobbles it up really fast if I forget and leave it where he can reach it.

This reminds me of something my son did when he was 2 yrs old. We were camping and it was super hot. The butter in the dish was the consistency of yogurt because of the heat. My son had his back to us and when he turned around he had a lot of foamy looking yellow stuff on his face. When I looked closer I saw that he had eaten all of the butter in the dish...YUCK!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would just worry about the fat content. Some dogs are predisposed to pancreatitis (sp) and it could cause a problem, but Tucker gets into so much trouble and has been okay.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Harry did the exact same thing and he was fine....didn't even get the runs...

What is it with the butter!?!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe ate a stick of butter last spring. I was worried about the fat content...there's a volunteer on my cairn rescue list that lost a dog to pancreatitis and she's managed to scare the heck out of me when it comes to fatty foods and dogs. I immediately gave Phoebe hydrogen peroxide and she threw the stick of butter up on the backyard. Unfortunately, it came up already pretty well melted...it took almost 2 months for that butter to wash out of the grass. Meanwhile, all the dogs wanted to go eat that grass everytime they went outside. I had a foster at that time who would sit at the door and cry to go out just for the greasy grass. Phoebe hasn't attempted to steal butter off the counter since, but if she ever does again, I don't think I'll be using the HP, as it sounds like my concerns of pancreatitis were unfounded. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, unfounded. Good to know. I just worry because I had a friend give her dog a steak or some semi-fatty food and the dog must have been predisposed to the problem. Her dog was gone within a few days. Scares the cr** out of me sometimes. When I called poison control for Tucker and he ate Tootsie Rolls, they told me not to worry about any chocolate, but to worry about pancreatitis (sp).


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Butter happens to be one of Wilson's biggest temptation. Butter and fresh baked rolls. He doesn't even get loose stools from it. We're doing better about not leaving it out, but the minute we do and turn our backs, it's gone.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm not sure if it matters or not but I don't actually use butter--it's margarine, my mother just always _called_ it butter, the same as when I was growing up she called a refrigerator an ice box. So Biscuit eats margarine when he steals it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think he just ate it twice! :yuck::yuck::yuck: I let him out to have his morning poop and he turned right around at ate it!! :yuck::yuck::yuck: Then he just looked at me with this sweet look as if to say it's time to go in and have our morning cuddle, mom. Gag. I'll cuddle, but that muzzle needs to be far away from me...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ewwww! that's boys for ya!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Ah, unfounded. Good to know. I just worry because I had a friend give her dog a steak or some semi-fatty food and the dog must have been predisposed to the problem. Her dog was gone within a few days. Scares the cr** out of me sometimes. When I called poison control for Tucker and he ate Tootsie Rolls, they told me not to worry about any chocolate, but to worry about pancreatitis (sp).


 
KIm, when I was little, my mom adopted a Scottish ter/poodle mix from the shelter, her previous owner fed her steak every night, and a side salad with Italian dressing, lol, owner worked in a steak house :doh:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Most Goldens stomachs are not that finicky. If was just a stick of butter he should be ok. Yeah, I hear you guys Kali can sniff out the butter in the grocery bags.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's hoping they all stay safe!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE!! I had to laugh when I saw the title of this thread. Maddie is also our butter thief...they should be fine...it'll come out the other end!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i darnt leave any sort of dairy products out my collie will nick it and if she doesnt my tabby cat will even had to put a lock on the fridge cos she can open that and eat any sort of daairy products lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Fergus is going to be ok. I often wonder what happens with it. Mine havent ever got the butter.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> Butter and fresh baked rolls. We're doing better about not leaving it out, but the minute we do and turn our backs, it's gone.


Ummm, I think I'd be guilty of that one, then blame Eddie...:uhoh:


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm SO glad I checked here. My Sophie's 17 weeks old. She got the whole stick of butter and wrapper down her before I noticed only a corner of the paper sticking out of her mouth. So far today her poop's fine. I was making coffee at the time and got out the butter to soften with the bread for later. Gosh! These dogs can go at it with the blink of an eye, eh? I'm changing her name to "Butter Butt" . lol


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol! I guess I do not have the only butter thief! When Honey was around a year old she ate a whole stick including the wrapper. I was more worried about the wrapper then the butter, but she never had any problems. Butter is still a weakness for her. I try to keep sticks of butter covered in the dish or at least way back on the counter. LOL


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha...Sophie, my 19 (almost 20 wk old) is getting taller. While she ate the entire stick of butter w/ wrapper a few weeks ago I thought the problem was solved by pushing it farther away from the edge of the counter. Now that she's taller she loves to "test" & see what she can get (down! down girl!) . Last night she (with lightning speed) snatched about half a stick (with wrapper). I right there, too! Able to snatch it out of her mouth (most of it). lol lol Will be taking her to puppy school mid July 2013 and so maybe they can explain how to keep her from helping TOO much in the kitchen. lol


----------

